# --BULLS SHARPTAIL DISC 1 geklaut--



## Cube_AnalogDisc (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

Bulls Sharptail Disc 1 entwendet. Es wurde im Raum Darmstadt-Dieburg (Hessen) geklaut. 

Aufällig:

Zu breiten hinter- Reifen schleift am Rahmen
Kratzer am Oberrohr
Oranges Fahrrad prüf Sigel

Ich weiß das Bike ist nichts wert, aber trotzdem ich persönlich habe lange dafür gespart (Schüler)

Bei ebay etc. schon gesucht

Wäre euch wahnsinig dankbar wenn ihr irgendetwas wisst

Danke! 


Achso der Täter sei gewarnt: Falls er in diesem Forum ist... Wenn ich dich auf meinem ersten selbst finanzierten MTB sehe ich sage es dir du kriegsten blaues Auge, und ob ich dannach schmerzen in der Faust habe, und mehrer Wochen kein MTB mehr fahren kann. Es ist eine genug tuhung ..

Nun hab ich ein CUBE ANALOG DISC das wird jetzt immer mit 3 Kabel-Panzer Schlößern abgeschlossen

EDIT: wurde am ersten Schultag in Hessen (nach den Weihnachts-Ferien) gestohlen zwischen 14.15-14.30


----------



## wusel_ffm (23. März 2012)

So nen Mist

Nimm noch nen mindestens nen Rineglschloss dazu damit der Sattel sicher ist. Kannste auch immer stylisch am Handgelenk tragen. Die von Aldi reichen zum Sattel sichern völlig.

Ich halt die Augen offen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geckobike (27. Juni 2016)

Bild wäre ja schön gewesen


----------

